# Anglo Irish Bank and the failure of corporate Governance



## IrishGunner (29 Mar 2012)

I am writing an essay on Anglo and looking for peoples view on what was the cause of the collapse of Anglo Irish Bank and the failure of corporate Governance. I am gathering up as much information as possible google, library, newspapers etc

I am looking to get their Annual Accounts to review the Boards statement on Corporate Governance were can I get these is it from. Would the new IBRC have these?

If anyone has any tips or their own view on them I would appreciate it and no I will not plagiarise

If in wrong forum Mods please delete/remove


Thanks


----------



## Sunny (29 Mar 2012)

[broken link removed]


----------



## IrishGunner (29 Mar 2012)

Sunny said:


> [broken link removed]



Thanks for that


----------

